# Excellent track cleaner



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Several times, on this forum, I have recommended LPS-1 as a track cleaner. This is based on long time use with great success. Now that I have learned how to post photos, I want to show the product. The item at the bottom of the picture is a Minitrix brand wheel cleaner. I recommend this also to any N scaler who wants smooth running trains. Kaydee makes a similar 
wheel cleaner for HO/O scales. My wheel cleaner has been modified with screw terminals added to allow operation without being on top of a powered track. Also the blue and white stripes are not normal. I added those to identify my cleaner among others at the club.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks interesting!

Just wondering why the LPS “Directions” says: “Spray on clean surface.” and one of the “Features” is “Non-conductive”? 
Technical Data Sheet Reference: www.lpslabs.com/site_files/tech_downloads/TDS_00116.pdf

Could you tell us how you use it in detail?
Bob


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's another common product from the electronics industry (like the DeoxIT products I have recommended).

Although it would be a great product for cleaning track rails, I would be hesitant using it with a car mounted track cleaner pulled by a running locomotive with the track powered, as the directions clearly state:

"Avoid all sources of ignition (spark or flame)." 

Too many things on a powered track that have the potential to cause a spark.

I am not doubting traction fan's success, just recommending people use caution.

John


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Usually it's the propellant not the product that is flammable. Products like this are primarily cleaners, with a residual lubricant or corrosion inhibitor, sometimes. For track we want something to remove oxides, of brass or steel. I don't think nickle track oxidizes, that's the nice thing about stainless steel. Also, we don't want to leave anything behind which would make locos lose traction or have anything build up on the wheels, especially grease.
Products that are sold as 'contact cleaners' probably have an ingredient to remove oxides from contacts. My favorite used to be 'tuner cleaner' which did wonders for old tv channel changers and washing machine timers. Now I use 'CRC QD Electronic Cleaner' to rinse out my trucks and motors. It removes old grease, dust, and such, leaving nothing behind. I could probably spray some on a rag and wipe the tracks, but it evaporates really quick. I expect the LPS product is similar, but probably evaporates more slowly.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a can of tuner cleaner that I got at Radio Shack years ago. That and denatured alcohol has always been more thsn sufficient. I occasionally use an abrasive block cleaner (Bright Boy) to remove glue and paint.

FWIW, nickel silver does oxidize, but the product is conductive, so it doesn't really imterfere with running trains.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*LPS-1 questions*

RTCoker, johnfl68,MikeK, CTvalley,

LPS-1 is a grease less silicone cleaner/lubricant. I have not had any problems with it.
This includes locos slipping, Powered track catching fire, or making the rails not conduct better. Use of any product, or method recommended is,of course, a choice made by the individual modeler. Whatever works for you is OK.
As for how I apply LPS-1, I either spray a little on a clean cotton rag and wipe it on the rails; or use the LPS-1 to clean a bright boy track cleaning block and use the block to apply it.
One thing I don't do is spray the stuff onto the track. That would be way too much!
You only need a little of it to do the job.
Regarding electrically conductive/non-conductive properties; I only know that it works. I'm not a chemist, working to make this stuff, just a model railroader who has used it successfully. 
I would guess that conductivity is a relative thing. LPS-1 is certainly not as conductive as copper wire, nickle-silver rail, or aluminum foil: but it is used to clean electrical switch gear, like the contactor shown on the data sheet. That would likely cause a direct short if it were as conductive as any of the aforementioned items. However I doubt it would be applied to electric gear at all if it were an insulator. All I know is that it works on track. Also, be aware that the company also markets LPS-2, and LPS-3. Neither of these last two work as track cleaner. Use only LPS-1.
If you want, give it a try. 

Traction Fan
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Traction Fan!
Bob


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, it is the propellent of the spray can that make it flammable. Check out a can of spray paint - it has the same warning.

In my younger days we used to make "blow torches" out of cans of spray paint and other spray cans. Metallic paints produced a neat silver flame.

By the way, watch out for spray on sun tan lotions. Don't smoke while applying. They are highly flammable. We decided to test how flammable they were. They light up with less than it takes for other spray cans.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Speaking of paint can blow torches -- the paint generally isn't flammable. My kids do this, and I always find streaks of paint around after they're done.


----------

